

Mixpanel (YC S09) now tracking 1 billion actions per month - suhail
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/01/mixpanel-billion-datapoints/

======
benologist
It's fun hitting milestones like that. Good work.

------
evansolomon
Thanks for mentioning us (Justin.tv)!

